# Trying to debug logins



## tony33 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi, I need to debug the login. I have postfix and dovecot. I am using ssl for both  imaps and smtps. 

I use thunderbird as client. It  doesn't do auto detect. I have to manually put the stuff in the config. It will refuse to find or verify the configs I set. It would only find the configs settings if I use only  imaps and smtp port 25. I have port 25, 465 open. 

I need to know where in the logs I can find the login process. I think the login process is failing. 

I can for some reason send e-mail out but to grab my mail box... I cannot.. I get setting errors.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 1, 2015)

I believe Dovecot logs to /var/log/maillog by default.

Thunderbird's autoconfiguration requires some work from you to set it up for your domain. See https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Thunderbird/Autoconfiguration


----------



## tony33 (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's the dovecot.log errors:


```
Sep 02 17:05:45 imap-login: Warning: Auth process not responding, delayed sending initial response (greeting): user=<>, rip=(my ip address here), lip=(my server ip here), TLS, session=<9rm/B8oeRABA6dW8>
Sep 02 17:06:05 imap-login: Error: Timeout waiting for handshake from auth server. my pid=4377, input bytes=0
Sep 02 17:06:05 imap-login: Info: Disconnected: Auth process broken (disconnected before auth was ready, waited 30 secs): user=<>, rip=(my ip address here), lip=(server ip address here, TLS, session=<9rm/B8oeRABA6dW8>
Sep 02 17:06:05 imap-login: Debug: SSL alert: close notify [(my ip address here)]
Sep 02 17:06:35 auth: Debug: Loading modules from directory: (path)dovecot/auth
Sep 02 17:06:35 auth: Debug: Read auth token secret from (path to)auth-token-secret.dat
Sep 02 17:06:35 auth: Error: auth: environment corrupt; missing value for DOVECOT_
Sep 02 17:06:35 auth: Fatal: unsetenv(RESTRICT_SETUID) failed: Bad address
Sep 02 17:06:35 master: Error: service(auth): command startup failed, throttling for 60 secs
Sep 02 17:21:14 master: Warning: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=4449 uid=0 code=kill)
```

Any ideas what could cause the problem?

Thunderbird  tells me username or password wrong. Yet, I know it's 100% right.

If I click advance button. It uses the account. I can write e-mails out.
I cannot get my inbox loaded. I cannot see the images or e-mails.
When I try thunderbird gives  window saying mailserver is not v4.

What is the problem? I know it's the authentication process. It looks like the user isn't being passed? why is that?

Shouldn't user be   user<kyle@microsoft.com> ??  like something like that instead of user < > ? why is that?


----------



## tony33 (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone got any ideas?

Anyone know what this error is saying:


```
fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
```

I see this in the logs but in dovecot I have it specified as :


```
auth_mechanisms= plain login
```

Where in the config of dovecot does this need to be?


----------

